# A/C doesnt cool as well as other non-D Bimmers???



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Just curious if anyone that has a non-d bimmer as well has experienced the 335d not having A/C that is as cold as other vehicles. I did the test today in my M3 and then later in the day hopped in the 335d and man, after running the A/C for 10min or so, the temp at MAX just didnt feel as cold to the touch. Seems to be the only thing annoying me with the vehicle other than the occasional squeal! :dunno:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I concur. 335d's A/C isn't very efficient during urban driving, but it cools down very fast while on the highway.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine seems to have gotten weaker over time. I used to be fine with it set at 22.5 but routinely this year find myself going down some to try and be comfortable. When I went from 335d for a few months to 328i for one month to 335d for one month to 328 for one month then back to 335d I noticed no differences or complaints with the AC.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've noticed a similar thing here in S. Fl. Been rather warm lately and it feels like temp is just not pulling down.

If you have the squeal go get your belt changed.

Why would you have your temp set at 22.5? Don't you use Farenheit?:dunno:

I set mine at 73 deg F. Fan speed is usually at 3rd level, sometimes 4. I only use Max when I get into a hot car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use C because I am more familiar with it due to owning a few things that only display in it. My AC is all original and been lucky enough for it not to sound like it is punishing a cat under the hood.


----------



## jashearer (Nov 9, 2011)

mt3ch said:


> Just curious if anyone that has a non-d bimmer as well has experienced the 335d not having A/C that is as cold as other vehicles. I did the test today in my M3 and then later in the day hopped in the 335d and man, after running the A/C for 10min or so, the temp at MAX just didnt feel as cold to the touch. Seems to be the only thing annoying me with the vehicle other than the occasional squeal! :dunno:


Do both use the same compressor/refrigerant? 3 years between your test vehicles so its possible there were some environmental changes 

Jay


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Why would you have your temp set at 22.5? Don't you use Farenheit?:dunno:





Snipe656 said:


> I use C because I am more familiar with it due to owning a few things that only display in it.


Once in a while I put my display in Centigrade/kilometers and use the 24 hour clock setting because it reminds me of happy visits to Europe.  If I'm feeling really adventurous I put the language into French. I really wish we had the option for German too, which would feel quite appropriate for a BMW - especially when the 'navigation fraulein' is dictating her instructions. 

There were some relatively hot days this week and I noticed the AC was having a hard time cooling the interior. The A/C does cool quite well when traveling at speed on the highway.

I've also noticed that the interior of the 'd' seems to run a bit warmer than other cars I've had. Do you find that to be true for your d's? For the typical 50-65 degree weather here I try to keep the compressor off, but when I'm on the freeway, need to use the phone, or use voice commands the windows have to go up and the A/C comes on. It seems odd (to me) to need the A/C when it is in the 50's/low 60's outside.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I want my navigation to talk in pirate but problem is I lack navigation and I think I'd need iDrive to change languages anyway 

The days I have tried to not run the AC it has seemed like the car warms up more so than my other cabins but kind of hard for me to tell for certain.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys,

I think we posted on this subject once before, but the 3 series has a small temperature control in the front and in the rear center console. It is a thumbwheel that goes from blue to red.

If someone has inadvertently dialed it over to red, as I have found mine, that can make a huge difference in your cabin temp.

It is either the kids messing around or the place where I get my car cleaned. Drives me crazy. But that could be one of the problems with A/C in these cars.

Check it out first.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

The D seems similar enough to our other 3's. The fact this is the first one we've owned with a black interior has a bit to do with it (exactly the reason if I am custom ordering a car I NEVER get black). If you're heavy on the throttle, all those turbos and extra piping will kick out a lot of heat. But this is not limited to the D. 

But without question the AC in our 12 year old E39 5 series is much more powerful.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I want my navigation to talk in pirate but problem is I lack navigation and I think I'd need iDrive to change languages anyway
> 
> The days I have tried to not run the AC it has seemed like the car warms up more so than my other cabins but kind of hard for me to tell for certain.


I wish I could get the nav lady to speak in English but with a stern German accent. "You vill turn left, NOW!"


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we posted on this subject once before, but the 3 series has a small temperature control in the front and in the rear center console. It is a thumbwheel that goes from blue to red.
> 
> ...


I never have understood the point of that dial and more importantly why there is no defined(via a click or something) center. Every 3 series I have been in though I try to keep the dial in the center. I would say perhaps that is part of my problem but since the 328's I did the same thing in then that should be a fair comparisons to AC quality.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

I have had several friends and associates who drive 5, 7 and X5 series Bimmers comment that my car seems warmer when you first get in it than these other cars do and that it takes longer to cool down. Note that I have a light colored interior as well. I think maybe there is less (or no) insulation above the headliner than these other vehicles and that's why it does in fact seem warmer.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive noticed if u leave it in AUTO air it does not cool as good as just putting it to blow thru cabin only.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Snipe656 said:


> I never have understood the point of that dial and more importantly why there is no defined(via a click or something) center. Every 3 series I have been in though I try to keep the dial in the center. I would say perhaps that is part of my problem but since the 328's I did the same thing in then that should be a fair comparisons to AC quality.


Purpose of the dial is to be able to blow cooler air to your face (keeping you refreshed and awake) while driving in the winter. Except in the dead of winter, I keep it on full blue. Winter I keep it in the middle.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That still does not explain to me why it is designed to imply either all blue or all red. Oh well, I just ignore it to be honest.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we posted on this subject once before, but the 3 series has a small temperature control in the front and in the rear center console. It is a thumbwheel that goes from blue to red.
> 
> ...


I keep mine in the middle or all the way over on to the cool side... it doesn't seem to have much of an effect. I do use it though. It is one of the controls I wish had an LED, or at least some glow-in-the-dark paint.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

No difference from my previous 330 E90. I expect a difference when compared to the E92.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> No difference from my previous 330 E90. I expect a difference when compared to the E92.


Drove the E93 today after sitting in the sun. Put the air on MAX and within a few seconds I could feel the "cold" blowing. There is no possibility that the 335d a/c is as efficient. Kind of sucks IMHO.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Doesn't the factory fix for squeeling ac drive belt include a different pulley - - maybe a different diameter pulley? That would I think make for a different compressor speed if there is such a thing. Have to confess I don't know much about ac systems. I have a 03/2011 build car and the ac works great. In 96 degree wx yesterday, had to dial the fan down to one or two "notches" once the ac got going.


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

I live in Palm Springs and I think that the A/C in my d is better than the gas engined BMW's I've driven. Yesterday I had a loaner 328i and it definitely was not as effective as my car. I had to keep it on MAX for nearly 10 miles before the interior cooled down. It takes just a short time to cool my car off - even in 112 degrees.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a delay before it actually gets cold. Sometimes clicks too?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

My X5d's AC seems significantly better than the AC in the loaner E90s I've had.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

mt3ch said:


> Drove the E93 today after sitting in the sun. Put the air on MAX and within a few seconds I could feel the "cold" blowing. There is no possibility that the 335d a/c is as efficient. Kind of sucks IMHO.


E93 is a coupe and has a smaller cabin. It should cool faster. Adding IR reflective leather helps too.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

AutoUnion said:


> My X5d's AC seems significantly better than the AC in the loaner E90s I've had.


Bigger car, higher capacity AC. Same as the AC in my 12 year old 5 series is more powerful than any 3 series I've been in.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> That still does not explain to me why it is designed to imply either all blue or all red. Oh well, I just ignore it to be honest.


It's the simplest control in the car, and a very convenient one at that. I think you're over-analyzing its function, to be honest.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

meeksdigital said:


> It's the simplest control in the car, and a very convenient one at that. I think you're over-analyzing its function, to be honest.


For around the first year I owned the car I'd accidently hit that thing somehow and usually to all hot. Then my AC would never seem right in summer time and I'd eventually learn to look first at that dial. So sorry but I really am confused as to why the dial does not have a defined middle via some sort of resistance when there so it could not essentially be accidently moved by simply brushing by it. Nor do I understand the point of it or the one in the backseat, if I wanted the air to be hotter or colder I'd just adjust the AC temp.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I think the BMW engineers saw an empty place on the dashboard and thought it would be nice to put a colorful whirligig there.

I've seen tons of internet postings about that very wheel... so many confused people. :bigpimp:


----------



## WreckerAFG (Apr 24, 2012)

The owners manual states: "Thumbwheel for more or less cool air from
the vents for the upper body area".

So I guess you can have hot feet and a cold chest? I still don't see much of a purpose.


----------

